# Correct Color Chart?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

With a front clip "frame off"  restore in progress, I am trying to find a single source for the "correct" colors of various components like control arms, steering gear, firewall ,etc. I have found bits & pieces searching through the forum, but does anyone have a chart or similar that simply spells it out?

I have a couple of pontiac "restore books", but they have not been much help at all.

Thanks!


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

1969 GTO Judge First Place Frame
Inline Tube 69 GTO Judge Restoration

this is probably the best reference you will be able to find.


----------

